# Is this "calling" ?



## utterbeastage (Feb 15, 2010)

both male and female have been adult for about a month and a half , no ooths laid as of yet , hoping to try and breed them soon if she is actually calling.


----------



## Rick (Feb 15, 2010)

You don't need to see "calling" in order to mate them. THey have both been adult long enough. You can try anytime.


----------



## utterbeastage (Feb 15, 2010)

Rick said:


> You don't need to see "calling" in order to mate them. THey have both been adult long enough. You can try anytime.


yeah I was thinking that , but Ive never been able to identify calling , is that it , or does it look similar to that?

or is she just insanely fat ?


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 15, 2010)

That's not calling as I've seen it...I think 'insanely fat' is correct :lol:


----------



## Rick (Feb 15, 2010)

She looks like a mantis due to lay an ooth any day now. In the future you may want to try mating after a few weeks of being adult.


----------



## sbugir (Feb 15, 2010)

Go mate that sucka! She is ginormous lol!


----------



## tier (Feb 16, 2010)

To me she looks ill, the abdomen is bended too much. I wouldn't wonder she will die very soon maybe.

regards


----------



## utterbeastage (Feb 16, 2010)

tier said:


> To me she looks ill, the abdomen is bended too much. I wouldn't wonder she will die very soon maybe.regards


I noticed that , but I hadn't fed her in well over a week , her abdomen just kept getting bigger by itself


----------



## utterbeastage (Feb 16, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Go mate that sucka! She is ginormous lol!


male got eaten , bah


----------



## ismart (Feb 16, 2010)

utterbeastage said:


> male got eaten , bah


Did they at least mate first?


----------



## utterbeastage (Feb 16, 2010)

ismart said:


> Did they at least mate first?


I doubt it , there would be less of a chance of him being eaten if he did , he was approaching her slowly but surely for about half an hour before I left them to it but I think she probabyl just turned around and went straight for him , breeding probably would've been difficult with her big fat arse hanging so low anyways


----------



## Matticus (Feb 26, 2010)

Did you at least feed her first? If she hadn't eaten in a week there's no wonder she snapped on the poor fellow.


----------



## utterbeastage (Feb 26, 2010)

Matticus said:


> Did you at least feed her first? If she hadn't eaten in a week there's no wonder she snapped on the poor fellow.


she had a few of bluebottles on and off but nothing big , the size of the abdomen was worrying me , she still hasn't laid an ooth at all , looks like trouble


----------

